# Test booster



## Bonesaw (Jun 1, 2011)

So I got some money to throw around was thinking about trying a testosterone booster.  Right now I'm looking at universal m-stak with stak.  Kinda sitting on the fence about these products in general but can't know for sure until I've tried one of them.  Anyone wanna shed some light on this topic from personal experience?  Any better choices out there?
I'm 25 and trying to pack on some pounds and increase strength.


----------



## |Z| (Jun 1, 2011)

Test boosters...where to start 

DAA is a must IMO, its been clinically shown to boost test and while the percentage is lower than that that other supps claim they can do, most other supplements havent had as much research backing them. I'd grab TCF-1 for a good tasting option, bulk DAA if you are on the budget and TestForce2 if you want to really take it up a notch. Patrick Arnold added sarcosine to it to help increase its effectiveness and the taste and mix-a-bility are awesome 

For other products I'd suggest trying the reformulated DS Activate Xtreme... I've used and enjoyed it a lot. Additionally, if you are cool with lowering estrogen at the same time, IForce Reversitol V2 is a top notch option and its also well suited for PCT where I've used it countless times.


----------



## Bonesaw (Jun 1, 2011)

just so i dont need to start another thread, anything else besides the basics I should buy to help in my goals?
I already take
-whey
-creatine
-multi orange triad
-fish oil some generic brand picking up some NOW 3-6-9
-glutamine 
-casein 
-BCAA caps
I'm kinda out of idea's there is so much stuff out there.  I'm not into pre's but maybe considering some beta alanine.  Or some amino acid pills or powder to power up my shakes.

Reading this for test boosters. 
*iSatori Isa-Test GF*
Isa-Test GF Reviews: 9.4/10 (iSatori) - SupplementReviews.com


----------



## Oitepal (Jun 1, 2011)

I have personally taken Activate Xtreme and Triazole as a stack and worked awesome. Recovery was great mood was alot was pretty vascular while still putting on lean muscle. took it for 8 weeks.


----------



## independent (Jun 1, 2011)

Bonesaw said:


> just so i dont need to start another thread, anything else besides the basics I should buy to help in my goals?
> I already take
> -whey
> -creatine
> ...



Honestly youre pretty dialed in. Anything else isnt gonna do much, save your money.


----------



## Pump4EVER (Jun 1, 2011)

My favorites were animal stack (great energy from that), novedex xt, jungle warfare x, and those are the ones I had good results from.


----------



## SuperLift (Jun 1, 2011)

Ive heard some pretty good things about mhp t-bomb II. I like ctd labs products as well. They have hydroxy17 which is kicksss to!!


----------



## mich29 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bonesaw said:


> So I got some money to throw around was thinking about trying a testosterone booster.  Right now I'm looking at universal m-stak with stak.  Kinda sitting on the fence about these products in general but can't know for sure until I've tried one of them.  Anyone wanna shed some light on this topic from personal experience?  Any better choices out there?
> I'm 25 and trying to pack on some pounds and increase strength.



the m stak and stak are ok products but I'd look more into switching up your diet and training. and adding  in hcgenerate or Activate Xtreme both are solid choices and ones I believe you would enjoy.


----------



## ksundry77 (Jun 2, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Honestly youre pretty dialed in. Anything else isnt gonna do much, save your money.



I agree...although if you are dead set on adding a product into the lineup, I have to say, I tried Pink Magic and while yeah, I was skeptical at first (you read a lot of different things about that product), I must say it did give me some noticeable strength gains and vascularity, as well as gains in lean muscle.  Look into it.


----------



## Bonesaw (Jun 2, 2011)

im taking everything said in account right now.  the only other thing i was thinking about adding was some amino pills im almost sold on universal amino 2700 or 100% beef, cheap and a great way to get more out of the meals you


----------



## oufinny (Jun 2, 2011)

Bonesaw said:


> im taking everything said in account right now.  the only other thing i was thinking about adding was some amino pills im almost sold on universal amino 2700 or 100% beef, cheap and a great way to get more out of the meals you



If test boosting is in your future, look at the Athletix stack they have of Titanium and Adamantium, sold at Orbit.  I have found that Testofen and DAA are pretty universally effective and the cost is very reasonable.  The addition of LCLT just adds to it.  HCGen is fine just ridiculously overpriced, no matter what NTBM says.  I have used Phytoserms and it is fine as well, again, is it worth the money, that is up to you.  Lots of good products out there to consider but I have been impressed with what I used from Athletix and the price is right; check them out.


----------



## Bonesaw (Jun 2, 2011)

athletix is what gave me the idea of trying a test booster.  I plan on picking that stack up some time in the future.


----------



## nick papageorgio (Jun 17, 2011)

for the Phytoserms try 1 pill am, and 1 pm before bed....it takes a few days to get in your system until you start to feel the effects.


----------



## Milas (Jun 17, 2011)

PhytoSerms-347 and HCGenerate are 2 of the best test boosters out there.  You can get them both with free shipping at needto buildmuscle.com with the code "needto139"!


----------



## TampaSRT (Jun 17, 2011)

I highly recommend TestoPro by AI Sports Nutrition. I take this in 8 week cycles and swear by it!


----------



## dogsoldier (Jun 17, 2011)

TampaSRT said:


> I highly recommend TestoPro by AI Sports Nutrition. I take this in 8 week cycles and swear by it!



I give this one a thumbs up also. I did 12 weeks on it a couple years back and did great. The only side was slightly oily skin. That started showing up at the end of the 12 weeks.


----------



## mobeezy13 (Jun 18, 2011)

JWE is great for a testbooster. releases free test and regulates estrogen. Testforce2 has always worked as well.


----------



## Rahl (Jun 18, 2011)

Or just run some bulk DAA


----------



## Arnold (Jun 18, 2011)

Bonesaw said:


> So I got some money to throw around was thinking about trying a testosterone booster.  Right now I'm looking at universal m-stak with stak.  Kinda sitting on the fence about these products in general but can't know for sure until I've tried one of them.  Anyone wanna shed some light on this topic from personal experience?  Any better choices out there?
> I'm 25 and trying to pack on some pounds and increase strength.



Here is a great T boosting stack that will not suppress you in any way:


IronMagLabs Anabolic-Matrix Rx
IronMagLabs E-Control Rx


----------



## Arnold (Jun 18, 2011)

and coming soon another great natural T booster: IronMagLabs Ultra Male Rx


----------



## mich29 (Jun 18, 2011)

mobeezy13 said:


> JWE is great for a testbooster. releases free test and regulates estrogen. Testforce2 has always worked as well.



I forgot about PhytoSerms-347 and testforce 2.I'd be interested in seeing Op run either one of these.


----------



## nick papageorgio (Jun 20, 2011)

I have not tried Testforce2 but it does interest me. I can tell you the Phytoserms is giving me some crazy acne right now...it's kicking in big time.


----------



## aalester85 (Jun 20, 2011)

ksundry77 said:


> I agree...although if you are dead set on adding a product into the lineup, I have to say, I tried Pink Magic and while yeah, I was skeptical at first (you read a lot of different things about that product), I must say it did give me some noticeable strength gains and vascularity, as well as gains in lean muscle.  Look into it.



Has anyone else tried Pink Magic? My buddy gave me a bottle of it, said it was decent stuff, but I've heard so many different opinions (good and bad) about it.  Thoughts?


----------



## Arnold (Jun 20, 2011)

mich29 said:


> I forgot about PhytoSerms-347 and testforce 2.I'd be interested in seeing Op run either one of these.





nick papageorgio said:


> I have not tried Testforce2 but it does interest me. I can tell you the Phytoserms is giving me some crazy acne right now...it's kicking in big time.



We're coming out with Ultra Male Rx next month: IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements: Ultra Male Rx


----------



## mich29 (Jun 20, 2011)

Prince said:


> We're coming out with Ultra Male Rx next month: IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements: Ultra Male Rx



this looks pretty decent actually.


----------



## TGB1987 (Jun 20, 2011)

Ultra Rx has all the ingredients needed to be an awesome Natural test booster.


----------



## Rahl (Jun 21, 2011)

Prince said:


> We're coming out with Ultra Male Rx next month: IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements: Ultra Male Rx


I ran APS Testalensis a while back. I wasn't blown away by Bulbine myself. I like the addition of Maca though. I still think DAA and Fadogia is much more bang for the buck. 

What's the pricing going to look like on your bulbine product?


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Jun 21, 2011)

Don't waste your money on test boosters.. speaking from personal experience


----------



## JudgementDay (Jul 11, 2011)

oufinny said:


> If test boosting is in your future, look at the Athletix stack they have of Titanium and Adamantium, sold at Orbit. I have found that Testofen and DAA are pretty universally effective and the cost is very reasonable. The addition of LCLT just adds to it. HCGen is fine just ridiculously overpriced, no matter what NTBM says. I have used Phytoserms and it is fine as well, again, is it worth the money, that is up to you. Lots of good products out there to consider but I have been impressed with what I used from Athletix and the price is right; check them out.


 



Bonesaw said:


> athletix is what gave me the idea of trying a test booster. I plan on picking that stack up some time in the future.


 
Titanium and Adamantium is the best bang for your buck, non prop blends and works great, a lot of amazing feedback on these products.


----------



## rob170 (Jul 11, 2011)

CaptainNapalm said:


> Don't waste your money on test boosters.. speaking from personal experience



I don't know if anyone else has done this but if you want to see what a waste of money this shit is just do a blood test before and after your cycle, you wont see a diff in free T guaranteed


----------



## independent (Jul 11, 2011)

JudgementDay said:


> Titanium and Adamantium is the best bang for your buck, *non prop blends* and works great, a lot of amazing feedback on these products.



Hear that Prince.


----------



## TJTJ (Jul 11, 2011)

Ive tried Animal Test, M-Stak(crap) and Stak before I knew better. Had results with Test and Stak but you'll just bloat. I got big but it was gone less than a week after. Its a waste of money IMO


----------



## JudgementDay (Jul 11, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> Lets do this Prince! Would love to try it. Gotta let us know when its out.


 
I'd love to see some logs on it, I havn't tried bulbine yet, but a non prop blend like that I would try


----------



## Arnold (Jul 12, 2011)

I just got word that Ultra Male Rx should be ready in about 2 weeks, I expect to have this in stock by the end of this month!


----------



## TJTJ (Jul 12, 2011)

Prince said:


> I just got word that Ultra Male Rx should be ready in about 2 weeks, I expect to have this in stock by the end of this month!



sweet. I would love to add it to my up coming ph cycle.


----------



## Bonesaw (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm about to finish my 2 months of isatori ISA-TEST GF strength gains have been awesome.  I'm up about 4-5 pounds.  a few questions
1.  Do the strength gains stay or diminish?
2.  I'm due for some off time, should I take it right after I finish my second bottle or give it a week or two without the tb?
Overall I had fun with this product and would easily take it again.  But at the same time I really want to try the athletix or something else.


----------



## TJTJ (Jul 13, 2011)

Bonesaw said:


> I'm about to finish my 2 months of isatori ISA-TEST GF strength gains have been awesome.  I'm up about 4-5 pounds.  a few questions
> 1.  Do the strength gains stay or diminish?
> 2.  I'm due for some off time, should I take it right after I finish my second bottle or give it a week or two without the tb?...



I would contact the manufacture.


----------



## dogsoldier (Jul 13, 2011)

Bonesaw said:


> I'm about to finish my 2 months of isatori ISA-TEST GF strength gains have been awesome.  I'm up about 4-5 pounds.  a few questions
> 1.  Do the strength gains stay or diminish?
> 2.  I'm due for some off time, should I take it right after I finish my second bottle or give it a week or two without the tb?
> Overall I had fun with this product and would easily take it again.  But at the same time I really want to try the athletix or something else.




I got curious also. Here is the product FAQ and contact information.

ISA-TEST GF


----------



## SuperDiesel (Jul 13, 2011)

Go with Phytoserms, best test booster out there, bar none....don't buy the hype of the rip off clones coming out


----------



## Arnold (Jul 13, 2011)

SuperDiesel said:


> Go with Phytoserms, best test booster out there, bar none....don't buy the hype of the rip off clones coming out


 
Clones, do you think that NTBM invented Prolensis? And do you get paid to suck on Nathan's dick? LOL

The soon to be BEST natural testosterone booster on the market: IronMagLabs Ultra Male Rx

Sorry, Ultra Male Rx is superior to Phytoserm.


----------



## Bonesaw (Jul 13, 2011)

Prince said:


> Clones, do you think that NTBM invented Prolensis? And do you get paid to suck on Nathan's dick? LOL
> 
> The soon to be BEST natural testosterone booster on the market: IronMagLabs Ultra Male Rx
> 
> Sorry, Ultra Male Rx is superior to Phytoserm.


It looks awesome, thats why I want to try it.  What other products would go good with that?


----------



## Bonesaw (Jul 18, 2011)

Bonesaw said:


> I'm about to finish my 2 months of isatori ISA-TEST GF strength gains have been awesome.  I'm up about 4-5 pounds.  a few questions
> 1.  Do the strength gains stay or diminish?
> 2.  I'm due for some off time, should I take it right after I finish my second bottle or give it a week or two without the tb?
> Overall I had fun with this product and would easily take it again.  But at the same time I really want to try the athletix or something else.


bump, anyone wanna take a stab on these questions?


----------



## TampaSRT (Jul 18, 2011)

I take TestoPro which is also a Testofen based product. 1. I do notice some decrease in strength after a couple week break. 2. I would say give it a week without the tb and then take a break, just my opinion.


----------



## mobeezy13 (Aug 5, 2011)

for free test I like JWE, I have used testforce2 a couple times and seemed to work well. Best otc test product I've tried was StandAlone, should be out soon look for it, it won't dissapoint. Is it steroids no but it gets the job done.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 5, 2011)

*Ultra Male Rx*


----------



## TJTJ (Aug 5, 2011)

Prince said:


> *Ultra Male Rx*



Im about to Beta test this. I will be logging my experiences once I receive  it. Im sure itll be great. IML never disappoints.


----------



## nattydisaster (Aug 7, 2011)

Bonesaw said:


> So I got some money to throw around was thinking about trying a testosterone booster.  Right now I'm looking at universal m-stak with stak.  Kinda sitting on the fence about these products in general but can't know for sure until I've tried one of them.  Anyone wanna shed some light on this topic from personal experience?  Any better choices out there?
> I'm 25 and trying to pack on some pounds and increase strength.



Check out Erase + Endosurge stack at Orbit Nutriton


----------



## mikadoo (Aug 11, 2011)

IronMagLabs Anabolic-Matrix Rx 
is the best one i have tried. Feel a boost in sex drive and i seem to lean out a little with it.


----------



## Golden Gloves (Oct 13, 2012)

I probably wouldn't bother below the age of 20 depending on how quickly your body is maturing. But at 33 years now and through my mid-to-late 20's I've had great results from Methoxy 7 Test, 17-T and the DAA's from these guys Test Boosters | Testosterone Boosters | ProHormones | Legal Steroids | Free Delivery


----------



## allen001 (Oct 17, 2012)

I used androgel testosterone booster it help to get better T levels and help to improve testosterone.


----------



## gopro (Nov 6, 2012)

PNI PARAGON: One of the most interesting new formulas on the market.


----------



## jwa (Nov 6, 2012)

I'd recommend looking into EndoSurge (Orbit Nutrition - Buy BPS Endosurge Extremely Cheap!). It's currently OOS at Orbit, but it should be back soon


----------



## packers6211 (Nov 6, 2012)

Orbit Nutrition - Buy Athletix Formula X For Cheap One of the most solid otc test booster imo and very good price. I believe Orbit just put it on sale as well.


----------



## gopro (Nov 16, 2012)

gopro said:


> PNI PARAGON: One of the most interesting new formulas on the market.



Awesome review just came in for this on anabolicminds.


----------



## saini06 (Dec 5, 2012)

SNS DAA or Biotivia Bioforge V3


----------



## Dr. Griffiths (Dec 10, 2012)

|Z| said:


> Test boosters...where to start
> 
> DAA is a must IMO, its been clinically shown to boost test and while the percentage is lower than that that other supps claim they can do, most other supplements havent had as much research backing them. I'd grab TCF-1 for a good tasting option, bulk DAA if you are on the budget and TestForce2 if you want to really take it up a notch. Patrick Arnold added sarcosine to it to help increase its effectiveness and the taste and mix-a-bility are awesome
> 
> For other products I'd suggest trying the reformulated DS Activate Xtreme... I've used and enjoyed it a lot. Additionally, if you are cool with lowering estrogen at the same time, IForce Reversitol V2 is a top notch option and its also well suited for PCT where I've used it countless times.



I'd second that, DAA is one of the few test boosters I recommended in my book Griffiths' Sport Supplement Review.


----------



## blergs. (Dec 10, 2012)

Bonesaw said:


> So I got some money to throw around was thinking about trying a testosterone booster.  Right now I'm looking at universal m-stak with stak.  Kinda sitting on the fence about these products in general but can't know for sure until I've tried one of them.  Anyone wanna shed some light on this topic from personal experience?  Any better choices out there?
> I'm 25 and trying to pack on some pounds and increase strength.



simple DAA  dirt cheap and works for many.

3-4 g ed for say 6-8 weeks at a time 
creatine
taurine 
whey 
DONE ;-)


----------



## Samuellohan (Apr 2, 2013)

If you want more high power workouts and to have an extra boost to your energy and stamina, find a *testosterone booster* that is a safe and effective alternative to illegal steroids.


----------



## allen001 (Apr 15, 2013)

*Re:*



Samuellohan said:


> If you want more high power workouts and to have an extra boost to your energy and stamina, find a *testosterone booster* that is a safe and effective alternative to illegal steroids.



I think you must try androgel it is really good. I tried it really helpful and safe...


----------

